# تطوير المنتدى



## حبيب يسوع (3 مارس 2014)

يرغب الكثير من الاعضاء فى تطوير المنتدى
وبالتاكيد جميع الاعضاء حريصون على ان يكون هذا المنتدى من افضل
المنتديات المسيحية
هذا المنتدى غالى جدا على نفوس الاعضاء لانهم اسرة واحدة وهذا المنتدى هو البيت
الكبير الذى يجمع كل هؤلاء
لذا نرجوا من كل عضو ان يطرح وجهة نظره فى التطوير
ماذا تريد من الموقع
كيف نطور المنتدى
ما هى الاقسام التى تحب ان تراها فى المنتدى
ما هى الاقسام التى لا تحب ان تراها
ونعرض كل هذه الافتراحات على الادارة
واتمنى من ادارة المنتدى المحترمة تحقيق رغبة الاعضاء
او ابداء الاسباب فى عدم قبول هذه الاقتراحات
كل الشكر والتقدير لجميع الاعضاء
وكذلك للادارة المنتدى


----------



## +إيرينى+ (4 مارس 2014)

*حوار الاديان​*


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (4 مارس 2014)

حبيب يسوع قال:


> واتمنى من ادارة المنتدى المحترمة تحقيق رغبة الاعضاء
> او ابداء الاسباب فى عدم قبول هذه الاقتراحات


----------

